# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته

## bader

باسلام  من فارغ التحصیل پیش دانشگاهی رشته ریاضی هستم. آیا می توانمدر کنکور 93 در رشته تجربی شرکت کنم؟
با تشکر

----------


## پاپا پوریا

بله می تونید از این حیث نگران نباشید!!! :11: ولی برای در اومدن تو رشته های تاپ تجربی باید زحمت 2 چندانی بکشید نسبت به بچه های تجربی مخصوصا اگه به پر ضریب ترین درس ما یعنی زیست آشنایی نداشته باشید ولی اگه ریاضی و فیزیک خوبی داشته باشید یه امتیاز بزرگ دارید  :22: موفق باشی :11:

----------

